# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية العربية > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية المصرية >  الغاء نص:(التمكين من مسكن الحضانة)عدم دستورية المادة 18 مكررا ثالثا

## هويدا

قضية رقم 5 لسنة 8 قضائية المحكمة الدستورية العليا “دستورية”
باسم الشعب
المحكمة الدستورية العليا
بالجلسة العلنية المنعقدة فى يوم السبت الموافق 6 يناير سنة 1996 الموافق 15 شعبان سنة 1416 ه
برئاسة السيد المستشار الدكتور عوض محمد عوض المر رئيس المحكمة
وحضور السادة المستشارين : الدكتور محمد إبراهيم أبو العينين وفاروق عبد الرحيم غنيم وعبد الرحمن نصير والدكتورعبد المجيد فياض ومحمد على سيف الدين ومحمد عبد القادر عبد الله أعضاء
وحضور السيد المستشار نجيب جمال الدين علما المفوض
وحضور السيد حمدى أنور صابر أمين السر
أصدرت الحكم الآتى
فى القضية المقيدة بجدول المحكمة الدستورية العليا برقم 5 لسنة 8 قضائية “دستورية ” •
المقامة من
السيد / سعيد عبد الحميد حسنين
ضد
1 – السيد / رئيس الوزراء
– السيد / رئيس مجلس الشعب
3 – السيدة / ميرفت محمود لطفى فرغلى
الإجراءات
بتاريخ الثامن من مارس سنة 1986 أودع المدعى صحيفة هذه الدعوى قلم كتاب المحكمة، طالبا الحكم بعدم دستورية المادة 18 مكررا ( ثالثا ) من المرسوم بقانون رقم 25 لسنة 1929 الخاص ببعض أحكام الأحوال الشخصية ، المعدل بالقانون رقم 100 ة 1985 بتعديل بعض أحكام قوانين الأحوال الشخصية •
قدمت هيئة قضايا الدولة مذكرة دفعت فيها ( أصليا ) بعدم قبول الدعوى ، كما طلبت ( احتياطيا ) رفضها
وبعد تحضير الدعوى أودعت هيئة المفوضين تقريراً برأيها •
ونظرت الدعوى على الوجه المبين بمحضر الجلسة ، وقررت المحكمة إصدار الحكم فيها بجلسة اليوم •
المحكمة
بعد الاطلاع على الأوراق والمداولة •

حيث إن الوقائع – على مايبين من صحيفة الدعوى وسائر الأوراق – تتحصل فى أن المدعى عليها الثالثة ، كانت قد أقامت الدعوى رقم 57 لسنة 1985 مدنى كلى مساكن الإسكندرية ضد المدعى ، بطلب تمكينها وابنته منها – المحضونة لها – ” نجلاء ” من مسكن الزوجية المبين بالأوراق • وبجلسة 15/10/1985 – المحددة لنظر تلك الدعوى – دفع المدعى بعدم دستورية المادة 18 مكرراً ثالثا من المرسوم بقانون رقم 25 لسنة 1929 ببعض أحكام الأحوال الشخصية المضافة بالقانون رقم 100 لسنة 1985 بتعديل بعض أحكام قوانين الأحوال الشخصية 0 وبجلسة 10/12/1985 صرحت محكمة الموضوع للمدعى – بعد تقديرها لجدية دفعه – بإقامة الدعوى الدستورية ، فرفعها • وحيث إن المدعى ينعى على المادة 18 مكرراً ثالثاً من المرسوم بقانون رقم 25 لسنة 1929 المعدل بالقانون رقم 100 لسنة 1985 – المشار إليهما – مخالفتها للمادتين 2 ، 34 من الدستور ، تأسيسا على أن الإسلام – وفقا لنص المادة الثانية من الدستور – هو دين الدولة، وأن الشريعة الإسلامية – فى مبادئها – هى المصدر الرئيسى للتشريع ، وأن الطلاق – وهو مقرر للزوج بنص شرعى – لايجوز تقييده بما يمس أصل الحق فيه ، ذلك أن الحق فى الطلاق مكفول لكل زوج حملاً على أحوال المسلمين بافتراض صلاحهم وتقواهم • وهم لايمارسون هذا الحق انحرافا، أو التواء، أو إضراراً 0 بيد أن النص المطعون فيه ، صاغ القواعد التى قررها ، ممالأة منه لفئة لاتعنيها إلا مصالحها الضيقة التى لايحميها الشرع ، مُحَمَّلاً من يباشرون ذلك الحق – وبقصد تقييده – بأعباء مالية ونفسية تدفعهم إلى العدول عنه، ولو قام موجبه ، حال أن الطلاق أمر عارض على الحياة الزوجية ، ولايلجأ الزوج إليه إلا إذا صار استمرارها والتوفيق بين الزوجين – رأبا لصدعها – مستحيلاً أو متعذراً ، بما مؤداه أن النص المطعون فيه لايبلور إلا تياراً دخيلاً يتوخى هدم الحقوق لا إعمالها ، توهما لخصومة بين طرفين ، وإهدارا لقوامة الرجل على المرأة ؛ وإنفاذا لمساواة مغلوطة بينهما ؛ وانحيازاً لقيم مستوردة بتغليبها على حقائق الدين ، وتهوينا لاستقرار الأسر داخل مجتمعها بقصد إضعافها ، وتعقيدا لأزمة طاحنة فى الإسكان ، بدلا من الحد منها تخفيفا لوطأتها ، بعد أن أستعر لهيبها ، ونشأ عنها نوع من الجرائم لم يكن مألوفا من قبل ، وليس إلزام المطلق بأن يوفر لصغاره من مطلقته سكنا مناسبا، إلا تكليفا بمستحيل فى ظل أزمة الإسكان هذه ، التى تحول بضغوطها – التى عَمَّقها النص المطعون فيه – دون مباشرة الرجل للحق فى الطلاق ليغدو وهماً 0 يؤيد ذلك أن حمل المطلق على التخلى عن مسكن الزوجية ، بعد أن أعده مستنفدا كل ما ادخره ؛ ناهيك عن الديون التى لازال يرزح تحتها ، يعنى أن يصبح هائما شريدا • وكان من المفترض – وقد التزم شرعا بالإنفاق على صغاره – أن تكون نفقتهم مبلغاً من المال 0 غير أن النص المطعون فيه ، استعاض عن تمليكها بالتمكين منها ، مخالفا بذلك ماكان عليه العمل من قبل ، متجاهلا حدة أزمة الإسكان ، وهو ماقام الدليل عليه من قصره مجال تطبيق الأحكام التى أقرها، على حل رابطة الزوجية بالطلاق دون غيره من فرق النكاح، فكان عقابا باهظا واقعا على المطلق ، محملاً إياه بأعباء ينوء بها ، متمحضا إضراراً منهيا عنه شرعا ً، لقوله تعالى [ لاتضار والدة بولدها ، ولامولود له بولده ] ،وهو مايعنى أن الولد لايجوز أن يكون سببا لإلحاق الضرر بأبيه ، وقد كان هو سببا لوجوده ، ليكون استقلال الصغار من دون أبيهم بمسكن الزوجية ، إثما وبغيا • وفضلا عما تقدم ، فقد أخل النص المطعون فيه بحرمة الملكية ، ذلك أن صغار المطلق يستقلون من دون أبيهم بسكناه ؛ ولو كانت عينا يملكها ، ليحرم من الانتفاع بها ، وإلى أن يوفر لصغاره وحاضنتهم مسكنا بديلا عنها ، فى الآجال التى ضربها المشرع

• وحيث إن المادة 18 مكرراً ثالثاً – المطعون عليها – تنص على مايأتى : [ على الزوج المطلق أن يهيئ لصغاره من مطلقته ولحاضنتهم المسكن المستقل المناسب ، فإذا لم يفعل خلال فترة العدة ، استمروا فى شغل مسكن الزوجية دون المطلق مدة الحضانة • وإذا كان مسكن الزوجية غير مؤجر ، كان من حق الزوج المطلق ، أن يستقل به إذا هيأ لهم المسكن المستقل المناسب بعد انقضاء مدة العدة • ويخير القاضى الحاضنة بين الاستقلال بمسكن الزوجية ، وبين أن يقرر لها أجر مسكن مناسب للمحضونين ، ولها • فإذا انتهت مدة الحضانة ، فللمطلق أن يعود للمسكن مع أولاده ، إذا كان من حقه الاحتفاظ به قانونا • وللنيابة أن تصدر قراراً فيما يثور من منازعات بشأن حيازة مسكن الزوجية المشار إليه ، حتى تفصل المحكمة فيها ] •

وحيث إن المصلحة الشخصية المباشرة – وهى شرط لقبول الدعوى الدستورية – مناطها أن يكون ثمة ارتباط بينها وبين المصلحة القائمة فى الدعوى الموضوعية ، وذلك بأن يكون الحكم الصادر فى المسائل الدستورية لازما للفصل فى الطلبات الموضوعية المرتبطة بها، والمطروحة على محكمة الموضوع • متى كان ذلك ؛ وكانت الفقرتان الأولى والثانية من هذا النص، تكفلان لصغار المطلق وحاضنتهم ،الاستقلال بمسكن الزوجية في الآجال والأحوال المبينة بهما ؛ وكانت فقرتها الثالثة تقرر التزاما تخييريا يكون فيه المحل متعددا ، ومن ثم تتضامن هذه المحال فيما بينها ، لتبرأ ذمة المدين بالوفاء بأيها – بافتراض استيفاء كل منها للشروط التى تطلبها القانون فيه – سواء أكان الخيار للمدين – وهذا هو الأصل عملا بنص المادة 572 القانون المدنى – أم كان الخيار للدائن بناء على اتفاق فيما بين العاقدين ، أو إنفاذا لنص فى القانون ، مثلما هو مقرر بالفقرة الثالثة من النص المطعون فيه ، التى تخول الحاضنة – وبافتراض نيابتها عن المحضونين – الخيار بين الاستقلال بمسكن الزوجية ، وبين أن يقدر القاضى أجر مسكن مناسب للمحضونين ولها ، وهو مايفيد إمكان رفضها الحصول على هذا الأجر ، وطلبها مسكن الزوجية، لتقوم المصلحة الشخصية المباشرة للمدعى فى الطعن على المادة 18 مكرراً ثالثا – المشار إليها – بفقراتها الثلاث دون غيرها • ذلك أن فقرتها الرابعة ، تخول المطلق أن يعود بعد انتهاء حضانة صغاره إلى مسكن الزوجية إذا كان من حقه ابتداء الاحتفاظ به قانونا ، وهو مايتمحض لمصلحتة • كذلك فإن فقرتها الأخيرة لاتفصل فى موضوع الحقوق المدعى بها ، ولكن فى منازعات الحيازة التى يكون مسكن الزوجية مدارها ، ليكون قرار النيابة فى شأنها وقتيا ، فاصلا فيما يستبين لها من أوضاع الحيازة على ضوء ظاهر الأمر فيها ، وهو ماتراجعها فيه المحكمة ذات الاختصاص للفصل فى ثبوت الحيازة لأحد الطرفين المتنازعين ، دون إخلال بأصل الحق المردد بينهما •
وحيث إن البين من مضبطة الجلسة الثامنة والتسعين لمجلس الشعب ، المعقودة فى أول يوليو سنة 1985 ، أن آراء عديدة أبداها رئيس المجلس وأعضاؤه فى شأن نص المادة 18 مكرراً ثالثا ، سواء بتأييد مشروعها ، أو الاعتراض على بعض جوانبه لتقييده • وقد رفض المجلس بوجه خاص اقتراحين قدما إليه : أولهما : ألا يستقل صغار المطلق وحاضنتهم بمسكن الزوجية من دونه إذا كان لها مسكن تقيم فيه ، أو كان للصغار مال يكفيهم للإنفاق منه لتدبير مسكن يضمهم مع حاضنتهم • وثانيهما : أن يختص كل من المطلق وصغاره بجزء مستقل من مسكن الزوجية ، توفيقاً بين مصالحهم ، ودفعا لتعارضها • وجاء بالمذكرة الإيضاحية للنص المطعون فيه ، أن وقوع الطلاق يثير فيما بين الزوجين نزاعا حول مسكن الزوجية ، وهل يخلص لصغار المطلق وحاضنتهم ، أم لأبيهم من دونهم باعتباره المتعاقد عليه ، وأن ماقرره بعض الفقهاء من أن على أبيهم سكناهم جميعا إذا لم يكن لمن لها إمساكهم ، مسكن ، يعنى أن لحاضنتهم أن تستقل معهم – بعد الطلاق – بمسكن الزوجية المؤجر لأبيهم المطلق ، إلا إذا هيأ لهم مسكنا مناسبا يقيمون فيه ، ليعود إلى المطلق بعد انتهاء حضانتها ، أوبعد زواجها، إذا كان من حقه ابتداء الاحتفاظ به قانونا

• وحيث إن الرقابة على الشرعية الدستورية – وعلى ماجرى به قضاء المحكمة الدستورية العليا – تتناول – بين ماتشتمل عليه – الحقوق التى كفلها الدستور ، وأهدرها النص المطعون فيه ضمنا ؛ سواء كان الإخلال بها مقصوداً ابتداءً ، أم كان قد وقع عرضاً

• وحيث إن قضاء المحكمة الدستورية العليا مطرد كذلك ، على أن مانص عليه الدستور فى مادته الثانية – بعد تعديلها فى سنة 1980 – من أن مبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية هى المصدر الرئيسى للتشريع ، إنما يتمحض عن قيد يجب على السلطة التشريعية أن تتحراه وتنزل عليه فى تشريعاتها الصادرة بعد هذا التعديل – ومن بينها أحكام القانون رقم 100 لسنة 1985 بتعديل بعض أحكام قوانين الأحوال الشخصية – فلا يجوز لنص تشريعى أن يناقض الأحكام الشرعية القطعية فى ثبوتها ودلالتها ، باعتبار أن هذه الأحكام وحدها هى التى يكون الاجتهاد فيها ممتنعا ، لأنها تمثل من الشريعة الإسلامية مبادؤها الكلية ، وأصولها الثابتة التى لاتحتمل تأويلاً أو تبديلاً • ومن غير المتصور بالتالى أن يتغير مفهومها تبعاً لتغير الزمان والمكان ، إذ هى عصية على التعديل ، ولايجوز الخروج عليها ، أو الالتواء بها عن معناها • وتنصب ولاية المحكمة الدستورية العليا فى شأنها، على مراقبة التقيد بها ، وتغليبها على كل قاعدة قانونية تعارضها • ذلك أن المادة الثانية من الدستور ، تقدم على هذه القواعد ، أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية فى أصولها ومبادئها الكلية ، إذ هى إطارها العام ، وركائزها الأصيلة التى تفرض متطلباتها دوماً بما يحول دون إقرار أية قاعدة قانونية على خلافها ؛ وإلا اعتبر ذلك تشهيا وإنكاراً لما علم من الدين بالضرورة • ولاكذلك الأحكام الظنية غير المقطوع بثبوتها أو بدلالتها أو بهما معا ، ذلك أن دائرة الاجتهاد تنحصر فيها ،ولاتمتد لسواها • وهى بطبيعتها متطورة تتغير بتغير الزمان والمكان ، لضمان مرونتها وحيوتها ، ولمواجهة النوازل على اختلافها، تنظيما لشئون العباد بما يكفل مصالحهم المعتبرة شرعاً ، ولايعطل بالتالى حركتهم فى الحياة ، على أن يكون الاجتهاد دوماً واقعاً في إطار الأصول الكلية للشريعة بمالايجاوزها ، ملتزما ضوابطها الثابتة ، متحريا مناهج الاستدلال على الأحكام العملية ، والقواعد الضابطة لفروعها، كافلاً صون المقاصد العامة للشريعة بما تقوم عليه من حفاظ على الدين والنفس والعقل والعرض والمال •

وحيث إن البين من استقراء الأحكام التى بسطها الفقهاء فى شأن النفقة – سواء كان سببها عائدا إلى علائق الزوجية ، أم إلى القرابة فى ذاتها – وأيا كان نوعها – بما فى ذلك مايقوم من صورها بين الأصول والفروع ، أنهم اختلفوا فيما بينهم فى عديد من مواضعها ، إما لخفاء النصوص المتعلقة بها من جهة اتساعها وتعدد تأويلاتها ؛ وإما لتباين طرائقهم فى استنباط الأحكام العملية – فى المسائل الفرعية والجزئية التى يدور الاجتهاد حولها – من النصوص وأدلتها ، والترجيح بينها عند تعارضها ، اختياراً لأصحها وأقواها وأولاها ، وهو مايفيد أن النفقة بمختلف صورها ؛ وفى مجمل أحكامها – وفيما خلا مبادئها الكلية – لاينتظمها نص قطعى يكون فاصلاً فى مسائلها •

وحيث إن النفقة شرعاً هى الإدرار على الشئ بما فيه بقاؤه ، وهى فى أصل اشتقاقها تعد هلاكا لمال من جهة المنفق ، ورواجا لحال من جهة المنفق عليه • ويشمل مصطلحها كل صورها من إنفاق على إنسان أو حيوان أو طير أو زرع ، لأن فيها معنى إخراج مال لايفائهم حاجتهم ، وصونها • ولاينال من ذلك قول أهل اللغة أيضا ، بأنها ماينفقه الإنسان على عياله ونحوهم ، فإنه بيان لحقيقة مدلولها ، وعلى تقدير أن مسكن الصغير من مشمولاتها • وإذ كان الأصل أن يقوم الزوج بالإنفاق على زوجته ليوفر لها احتياجاتها ؛ ويُعِينها على التفرغ لواجباتها جزاءً لاحتباسها لمصلحة تعود عليه ؛ وكان من المقرر كذلك أن للزوجة أن تأخذ من مال زوجها – إذا منعها مُؤْنتها – مايكفيها هى وأولادها منه معروفاً ، وبغير إذنه ؛ وكانت علاقة المرء بذوى قرباه – من غير أبنائه – تقوم على مجرد الصلة – ولو لم تكن صلة محرمية – إلا أن الولد ليس إلا زرع أبيه ، بل هو من كسبه وجزؤه ، وبعض منه ، وإليه يكون منتسبا، فلا يلحق بغيره • وهذه الجزئية أو البعضية ، مرجعها إلى الولاد ، وليس ثمة نفع يقابلها ليكون فيها معنى العوض ، ومن ثم كان اختصاص الوالد بالإنفاق على صغاره أصلاً ثابتاً لا جدال فيه ، بحسبان أن قرابتهم منه مفترض وصلها ، محرم قطعها بالإجماع • ولأن نفقتهم من قبيل الصلة ، بل هى من أبوابها ، باعتبار أن الامتناع عنها مع القدره على إيفائها – حال ضعفهم وعجزهم عن تحصيل حوائجهم – مفض إلى تفويتها ، فكان الإنفاق عليهم واجبا ، فلاتسقط نفقتهم بفقر آبائهم ولايتحللون منها • بل عليهم موالاة شئون أبنائهم ،العاجزين عن القيام بما يكفل إحياءهم وصون أنفسهم ، مما يهلكها أو يضيعها • وهم كذلك مسئولون عن تكميل نفقتهم ، إذا كانوا يتكسبون ، ومابرحوا عاجزين عن إتمامها ، فلا يمنعهم الآباء مايستحقون ، إعمالا لقوله تعالى [ وعلى المولود له رزقهن وكسوتهن بالمعروف] ولقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام [كفى بالمرء إثما أن يضيع من يعول ] ذلك أن نفقتهم تقتضيها الضرورة ، وبقدر مايكون لازما منها لضمان كفايتهم على ضوء مايليق بأمثالهم ، فلاتكون اقتارا ، ولاسرفا زائدا عما اعتاده الناس ، ولاتستطيل بالتالى إلى مايجاوز احتياجاتهم عرفا • بل إن من الفقهاء من استدل على وجوبها على الآباء، من أنهم كانوا فى الجاهلية يقتلون أولادهم خوفا من الإملاق ، وما كانوا ليخافوه لولا أن نفقتهم عليهم ، فنهاهم الله تعالى عن قتلهم • ومن ثم قيل بأمرين : أولهما : أن الإخلال بنفقتهم يكون مستوجبا حبس من قصر فى أدائها ممن التزم بها، باعتبار أن فواتها ضياع لنفس بشرية سواء فى بدنها، أوعقلها، أو عرضها 0 ثانيهما : أنه إذا كان للصغار مال حاضر ، فإن نفقتهم تكون فى أموالهم ولا شأن لأبيهم بها ، فإذا كان مالديهم من مال لايكفيها ؛ أو لم يكن لديهم مال أصلاً ، اختص أبوهم من دونهم بتكملتها ، أو بإيفائها بتمامها ، فلايتحمل غيره بعبئها

• وحيث إن المدعى لاينازع فى أصل الحق فى نفقة صغاره ، ولافى فى شروط استحقاقها ، ولا فى أن نفقتهم غير مقدرة بنفسها ، بل بكفايتها •وإنما تثور دعواه الدستورية حول مشروعية القيود التى فرضها النص المطعون فيه على كل مطلق ، قولا بأن هدفها الحد من الحق فى الطلاق ، وأن إعناتها يتمثل فى إلزامهم إسكان صغارهم من مطلقاتهم ، بدلا عن أجرة المسكن التى كان العمل بها جاريا قبل نفاذ النص المطعون فيه ، بما مؤداه أن ” عينية ” نفقتهم “لامبلغها” ، هى مدار دعواه هذه ، وأن الفصل فى دستورية النص المطعون فيه يتحدد على ضوئها ؛ “ونطاق تطبيقها ” • وحيث إن إنكار حق صغار المطلق فى اقتضاء نفقتهم تمكينا ، مردود أولا : بأن القاضى وإن كان يقدرها فى ظل العمل بأحكام لائحة ترتيب المحاكم الشرعية والإجراءات المتعلقة بها الصادر بها المرسوم بقانون رقم 78 لسنة 1931 [ المادتان 5 ، 6 منها ومذكرتهما الإيضاحية ] مبلغا نقديا يشمل عناصرها جميعا – بما فيها السكنى ، إلا أن من المقرر فى قضاء المحكمة الدستورية العليا ، أن أية قاعدة قانونية – ولو كان العمل قد استقر عليها أمدا – لاتحمل فى ذاتها مايعصمها عن العدول عنها ؛ وإبدالها بقاعدة جديدة لاتصادم حكماً شرعيا قطعيا – فى وروده ودلالته – وتكون فى مضمونها أرفق بالعباد ، وأحفل بشئونهم، وأكفل لمصالحهم الحقيقية التى تشرع الأحكام لتحقيقها وبما يلائمها ؛ فذلك وحده طريق الحق والعدل ، وهو خير من فساد عريض
• ومن ثم ساغ الاجتهاد فى المسائل الاختلافية التى لايجوز أن تكون أحكامها جامدة بما ينقض كمال الشريعة ومرونتها •
وليس الاجتهاد إلا جهدا عقليا يتوخى استنباط الأحكام الشرعية العملية من أدلتها التفصيلية، وهو بذلك لايجوز أن يكون تقليدا محضا للأولين ، أو افتراء على الله كذبا بالتحليل أو التحريم فى غير موضعيهما ، أو عزوفا عن النزول على أحوال الناس والصالح من أعرافهم •
وإعمال حكم العقل فيما لانص فيه ، توصلا لتقرير قواعد عملية يقتضيها عدل الله ورحمته بين عباده ، مرده أن هذه القواعد تسعها الشريعة الإسلامية ، إذ هى غير منغلقة على نفسها ، ولاتضفى قدسية على أقوال أحد من الفقهاء فى شأن من شئونها ، ولاتحول دون مراجعتها، وتقييمها، وإبدالها بغيرها • فالآراء الاجتهادية ليس لها – فى ذاتها – قوة ملزمة متعدية لغير القائلين بها • ولايجوز بالتالى اعتبارها شرعا ثابتا متقررا لايجوز أن ينقض ، وإلا كان ذلك نهيا عن التأمل والتبصر فى دين الله تعالى ، وإنكاراً لحقيقة أن الخطأ محتمل فى كل اجتهاد • بل أن من الصحابة من تردد فى الفتياتهيباً 0 ومن ثم صح القول بأن اجتهاد أحد من الفقهاء ليس أحق بالاتباع من اجتهاد غيره • وربما كان أضعف الآراء سنداً ، أكثرها ملاءمة للأوضاع المتغيرة ، ولو كان مخالفا لأقوال استقر عليها العمل زمنا • ولئن جاز القول بأن الاجتهاد فى الأحكام الظنية ، وربطها بمصالح الناس عن طريق الأدلة الشرعية -النقلية منها والعقلية – حق لأهل الاجتهاد، فأولى أن يكون هذا الحق ثابتاً لولى الأمر يستعين عليه – فى كل مسألة بخصوصها وبما يناسبها – بأهل النظر فى الشئون العامة ، إخمادا للثائرة وبما يرفع التنازع والتناحر ويبطل الخصومة،على أن يكون مفهوما أن اجتهادات السابقين ، لايجوز أن تكون مصدرا نهائيا أو مرجعا وحيدا لاستمداد الأحكام العملية منها ؛ بل يجوز لولى الأمر أن يشرع على خلافها ، وأن ينظم شئون العباد فى بيئة بذاتها تستقل بأوضاعها وظروفها الخاصة ، بما يرد الأمر المتنازع عليه إلى الله ورسوله ، مستلهما فى ذلك حقيقة أن المصالح المعتبرة ، هى التى تكون مناسبة لمقاصد الشريعة متلاقية معها ، وهى بعد مصالح لاتتناهى جزئياتها ، أو تنحصر تطبيقاتها ، ولكنها تتحدد – مضمونا ونطاقا – على ضوء أوضاعها المتغيرة 0 وليس ذلك إلا إعمالا للمرونة التى تسعها الشريعة الإسلامية فى أحكامها الفرعية والعملية المستجيبة بطبيعتها للتطور ، والتى ينافيها أن يتقيد ولى الأمر فى شأنها بآراء بذاتها لايريم عنها ، أو أن يقعد باجتهاده بصددها ، عند لحظة زمنية معينة ، تكون المصالح المعتبرة شرعا قد جاوزتها • وتلك هى الشريعة الإسلامية فى أصولها ومنابتها ، متطورة بالضرورة ، نابذة الجمود لايتقيد الاجتهاد فيها – وفيما لانص عليه – بغير ضوابطها الكلية ، وبما لايعطل مقاصدها • ومردود ثانيا : بأن كلمة النفقة عند إطلاقها ، تفيد انصرافها إلى مشتملاتها مما تقوم بها من طعام وكسوة وسكنى ، أو هى – على حد قول الحنابلة – مؤنة الشخص خبزاً وأدماً وكسوة وسكناً وتوابعها ، باعتبارها من الحوائج الأصيلة للمنفق عليه 0 والأصل فيها أن تكون عينا ، فلايصار حق الصغار بشأنها إلى مايقابلها نقدا – باعتباره عوضها أو بدلها – إلا إذا كان استيفاء أصلها متعذرا 0 وليس معروفا أن يكون إنفاق الوالد على صغاره تمليكا معلوم القدر والصفة ، بل يتعين أن يكون تمكينا يُعينهم على أمر حوائجهم ، ليوفيها دون زيادة أو نقصان 0 وهذا الأصل قائم على الأخص فى مجال العلائق الزوجية لقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام[ أطعموهن مما تأكلون وأكسوهن مما تكتسون] ، وهو مقرر كذلك فى الزكاة لوقوعها فى عين أموالها لقوله عزوجل [ خذ من أموالهم صدقة تطهرهم وتزكيهم بها ] •
واستصحابا لهذا الأصل لاتخرج المطلقة من مسكنها طوال عدتها ، سواء كان طلاقها من زوجها رجعيا أم بائنا ؛ ذلك أن طلاقها رجعيا ، يعنى أن علاقة الزوجية لاتزال قائمة ، وأن بقاءها فى بيته قد يُغريه بإرجاعها إليه ، استئنافا لحياتهما ، فإن كان طلاقها منه بائنا ، فإن مكثها فى منزل الزوجية يكون استبراء لرحمها • لا استثناء من ذلك فى الحالتين ، إلا أن تأتى عملا فاحشا • وقد أحال الله تعالى المؤمنين فى كفاراتهم إلى عاداتهم قائلا [ فإطعام عشرة مساكين من أوسط ماتطعمون أهليكم أو كسوتهم ] •
متى كان ذلك ، وكان الحق هو الحسن شرعاً ، والباطل هو القبيح شرعاً ، فإن تقرير حق الصغار فى نفقتهم من خلال إبدال مبلغها بعينيتها ، لايكون التواء عن الشرع ، ولا ضلالا يقابل الحق ويُضَاده • ومردود ثالثا : بأن الصحابة والتابعين والأئمة المجتهدين ، كثيرا ماقرروا أحكاما متوخين بها مطلق مصالح العباد جلبا لنفعهم ، أو دفعا لضرهم ، أو رفعا للحرج عنهم ، باعتبار أن مصالحهم هذه لاتنحصر جزئياتها ، وأنها تتطور على ضوء أوضاع مجتمعاتهم • وليس ثمة دليل شرعى على اعتبارها أو إلغائها • وإذ لم يعد للنفوس – من ذاتها – زاجر يردعها عن إنكار حق الصغار فى نفقاتهم أو المطل فى أدائها – فيما إذا كان قدرها محدداً مبلغا من النقود – مما قد يحمل حاضنتهم على التردد بهم على ذويها يقبلونهم على مضض ، أو يصدونهم ، يضيقون بهم ذرعا ، أو يعرضون عنهم ، بما يهدد حياتهم وعقولهم وأعراضهم ، فقد بات حقا وواجبا، أن يتدخل المشرع لرد ماقدره ظلما بينا ، وأن يعيد تنظيم الحقوق بين أطرافها مبينا طرق اقتضائها ، مستلهما أن الأصل فى الضرر أن يزال فلا يتفاقم ، وأن الضرر لايكون قديما ، فلايتقادم ، وأن القرابة القريبة ينبغى وصلها ، والقبول بأهون الشرين فى مجالها توقيا لأعظمهما • ومن ثم قدر المشرع – بالنص المطعون فيه – أن ينقل حق هؤلاء الصغار من نفقة يفرضها القاضى مبلغا من النقود ، إلى عين محقق وجودها ، هى تلك التى كانوا يشغلونها مع أبويهم قبل طلاق أمهم ، ليظل حقهم متصلا بها لايفارقونها، إلا إذا بوأهم أبوهم مسكنا مناسباً بديلا عنها • ولا منافاة فى ذلك للشريعة الإسلامية سواء فى مبادئها الكلية أومقاصدها النهائية ، بل هو أكفل لدعم التراحم والتواصل بين أفراد الأسرة الواحدة ، بما يرعى جوهر علاقتهم بعضهم ببعض ، فلا يقوض بنيانها • ومردود رابعا: بأن ماقرره المدعى من أن المطلق يتعذر عليه أن يوفر سكنا لصغاره وحاضنتهم إزاء حدة أزمة الإسكان ،وعمق تداعياتها، يعنى أن تقدير نفقتهم مبلغا من النقود مشتملا على سكناهم ، لن يكون كافيا لتهيئتها ، إذ لو كان بوسعهم استيفاء حقهم من السكنى من خلال أجر مسكن يحصلون عليه من أبيهم ، لكان الاعتراض على عينية نفقتهم لغواً

وحيث إن عينية النفقة على ماتقدم ، لاتفيد لزوما انتفاء القيود اللازمة لضبطها ، ولاتحول بالتالى دون مباشرة المحكمة الدستورية العليا لرقابتها القضائية فى شأن مضمون الحقوق التى خولها النص المطعون فيه لصغار المطلق وحاضنتهم ،للفصل فى اتفاقها مع الدستور ، أو خروجها عليه

• وحيث إن الفقرتين الأولى والثانية من النص المطعون فيه ، صريحتان فى استقلال الصغار مع حاضنتهم بمسكن الزوجية ، فيما إذا تقاعس المطلق عن أن يعد لهم مسكنا ملائما يضمهم جميعا • بيد أن ربط هاتين الفقرتين ببعضهما ، يدل على تبنيهما تمييزا تحكميا بين فئتين من المطلقين : ذلك أنه بينما تلتزم إحداهما – إذا مسكن الزوجية مؤجرا – أن توفر لصغارها من مطلقاتهم – مع حاضنتهم – مسكنا مناسبا خلال فترة زمنية لاتجاوز على الإطلاق عدة مطلقاتهم ، وإلا ظل الصغار من دون أبيهم شاغلين مسكن الزوجية ، لايخرجون منه إلا بعد انتهاء مدة حضانتهم بأكملها ؛ فإن أخراهما – التى يكون مسكنها هذا غير مؤجر – يكفيها أن توفر لصغارها مع حاضنتهم مسكنا مناسبا يفيئون إليه ، ولو كان ذلك بعد انتهاء عدة مطلقاتهم، لايتقيدون فى ذلك بزمن معين •
وحيث إن الأصل فى كل تنظيم تشريعى أن يكون منطويا على تقسيم ، أو تصنيف ، أو تمييز من خلال الأعباء التى يلقيها على البعض ، أو عن طريق المزايا ، أو الحقوق التى يكفلها لفئة دون غيرها ، إلا أن اتفاق هذا التنظيم مع أحكام الدستور ، يفترض ألا تنفصل النصوص القانونية التى نظم بها المشرع موضوعا محددا ، عن أهدافها ، ليكون اتصال الأغراض التى توخاها ، بالوسائل إليها ، منطقيا ، وليس واهيا أو واهنا ، بما يخل بالأسس الموضوعية التى يقوم عليها التمييز المبرر دستورياً • ومرد ذلك ، أن المشرع لاينظم موضوعاً معيناً تنظيما، مجرداً أو نظرياً ، بل يتغيا بلوغ أغراض بعينها ، تعكس مشروعيتها إطاراً لمصلحة عامة لها اعتبارها ، يقوم عليها هذا التنظيم، متخذا من القواعد القانونية التى أقرها، مدخلاً لها • فإذا انقطع اتصال هذه القواعد بأهدافها ، كان التمييز بين المواطنين فى مجال تطبيقها، تحكمياً، ومنهيا عنه بنص المادة 40 من الدستور

• وحيث إنه متى كان ذلك ، وكان ماقرره النص المطعون فيه من تمييز بين فئتين من المطلقين ، لايعدو أن يكون تقسيما تشريعياً لايقيم علاقة منطقية بين الأسس التى يقوم عليها، والنتائج التى ربطها المشرع بها ، بل توخى هذا التمييز – وعلى مايبين من مضبطة الجلسة الثامنة والتسعين لمجلس الشعب المعقودة فى أول يوليو 1985 – فرض قيود واقعية على الطلاق ، كى لا يكون إسرافاً ، فجاء بذلك نافيا لكل علاقة مفهومة بين طبيعة الرابطة القانونية التى ارتبط بها المطلق فى شأن مسكن الزوجية – إجارة كانت ، أم إعارة ، أم ملكاً ، أم انتفاعاً، أم حق استعمال ، أم غير ذلك من العلائق القانونية – وبين التزام هذا المطلق بأن يوفر لصغاره وحاضنتهم مسكناً مناسباً يأويهم كبديل عن مسكن الزوجية ، ذلك أن حق الصغار وحاضنتهم ليس متعلقاً بعين المكان الذى كان يظلهم مع أبويهم قبل الطلاق ؛ بل يقوم حقهم منحصراً فى مكان يهجعون إليه ، يكون مناسبا شرعاً لأمثالهم ، فلا يكون إعداده مقيداً بزمن معين • وإذ كان تنظيم الحقوق لايجوز لغير مصلحة واضحة يقوم الدليل على اعتبارها ؛ وكان غير المتصور أن يكون أمر المطلق رهقا سواء من خلال تنظيم تشريعى جائر ، أو عن طريق إساءة الصغار – أو حاضنتهم – استعمال حقهم فى النفقة إضراراً بأبيهم ؛ وكان من المقرر أن مسكناً مناسبا يتهيأ لهم من أبيهم سواء قبل انتهاء عدة مطلقته أو بعدها ، هو ماتقوم به مصلحتهم فى النفقة التى لايجوز ربطها على الإطلاق بما إذا كان مسكن الزوجية مؤجراً أو غير مؤجر ، إذ لاشأن لذلك بحق الصغار فى نفقتهم ؛ ولا هو من مقاصدها •
متى كان ماتقدم ؛ وكان الآباء المطلقون – فى علاقاتهم بأبنائهم – تتماثل مراكزهم القانونية فيما بين بعضهم البعض ، وكان النص المطعون فيه ، قد مايز بينهم – فى نطاق هذه العلائق – بأن حد من حقوقهم فى إعداد مكان ملائم لسكنى صغارهم إذا كان مسكن الزوجية مؤجراً ، مع بسطها إن كان غير مؤجر ؛ فإن هذا التمييز لايكون منطقياً ، قائما بالتالى على غير أسس موضوعية ، ومنهياً عنه دستورياً ، ذلك أن أشكال التمييز التى يناهضها مبدأ مساواة المواطنين أمام القانون ؛ وإن تعذر حصرها ، إلا أن قوامها كل تفرقة أو تقييد ، أوتفضيل ، أواستبعاد ينال بصورة تحكمية من الحقوق التى كفلها الدستور، أوالقانون ، أو كلاهما ، بما فى ذلك تلك التى ترعى بنيان الأسرة ؛ ولاتفرقها ، وتصون قيمها وترسيها على دعائم من الخلق والدين ، ضمانا لتراحمها وتناصفها

• وحيث إن النص المطعون فيه – فوق هذا – يتمحض إعناتا بالمطلق ، وتكليفا بما لايطاق من جهتين أولاهما : أن عموم عبارته وإطلاقها من كل قيد ، وكذلك الأعمال التحضيرية التى تكشف عنها مضبطة الجلسة الثامنة والتسعين لمجلس الشعب – المعقودة فى أول يوليو 1985 – تدل جميعها على أن ماتوخاه المشرع بالنص المطعون فيه ؛ هو أن يوفر الأب لصغاره من مطلقته، ولحاضنتهم ، مسكنا ملائماً ؛ وإلا استمروا من دونه شاغلين مسكن الزوجية ، ولو كان لهؤلاء الصغار مال يكفيهم للإنفاق عليهم • فقد رفض مجلس الشعب اقتراحاً مقدماً من أحد أعضائه مؤداه أن تهيئة مسكن للصغار من أبيهم بعد طلاق أمهم ، ينبغى أن يكون مقيداً بألا يكون لحاضنتهم مسكن يخصها ، ولا لصغاره مال ينفقون منه على سكناهم • وقيل تبريراً لهذا الرفض ، أن أباهم يقوم الآن بالإنفاق عليهم ، ولو ورثوا عن بعض أقاربهم ، أو تلقوا عن أمهم ، مالاً • وإذ كان الأصل المقرر شرعاً أن مؤنة الحضانة تكون فى مال المحضون ؛ فإن لم يكن للمحضون مال ، فعلى من تلزمه نفقته ؛ وكان هذا الأصل مردداً بنص الفقرة الأولى من المادة 18 مكرراً ثانياً من المرسوم بقانون رقم 25 لسنة 1929 – المشار إليه – التى تقضى بأنه إذا لم يكن للصغير مال فنفقته ، على أبيه ؛ وكان حق الصغار فى الإنفاق عليهم ، يتوخى إحياءهم ، وليس حقاً لحاضنتهم عوضا عن احتباسها لشئونهم ؛ وكان الأصل فى نفقتهم أنهم عاجزون بدونها عن تحصيل حوائجهم ، وأن استيفاءهم لها بقدر كفايتهم يعد معروفا ، وأن تأسيسها على حاجتهم ، يثبتها على أبيهم ، حتى مع اختلافهم ديناً ؛ وكان استواء آباء الصغار مع أمهاتهم فى الولاد ؛ لايسقط نفقتهم عن آبائهم ، بل ينفردون بها ؛ إلا أن الحق فى طلبها مقيد دوماً بأن يكون تحصيلها حائلاً دون هلاكهم ، أو ضياعهم • ولا كذلك أن يكون للصغير فضل من مال ؛ ذلك أن الإنفاق عليه من مال غيره لايكون إلا تفضلاً ، فلاتكون نفقته واجبا على أحد ، ولايجوز طلبها بالتالى شرعاً من أبيه طلباً لازماً يحتم أداءها ، فقد انتفى موجبها ، ولم يعد اقتضاؤها ضرورة يختل بفواتها نظام الحياة • ولئن جاز القول بأن الأبوين قد يفيضان بأموالهما على أبنائهم ، صونا لأموالهم التى بين أيديهم مما قد يبددها أو ينتقص منها ، إلا أن حدبهما على أبنائهم بما فطرا عليه ، لاينقض قاعدة شرعية أو ينحيها ويُبِدلها بغيرها ، بل تظل نفقتهم فى أموالهم بقدر كفايتهم
• ثانيتهما : أنه وإن كان الأصل أن سكنى الصغار – عينا – حق ، وأنها جزء من نفقتهم بمدلولها لغة وعرفا ، وكان النص المطعون فيه يكفلها للصغار من مال أبيهم ، ولو كان لحاضنتهم مسكن تقيم فيه – وينقلون إليه تبعا لها – فإنه يكون بذلك مرهقا -ودون مقتض – من يطلقون زوجاتهم – ولو كان الطلاق لضرورة لها موردها شرعا – ؛ مفضيا إلى وقوعهم كارهين فى الحرج ، ليكون إعناتهم منافيا للحق والعدل ، ومشقتهم بديلاً عن التيسير عليهم ، ليقترن الطلاق بالبأساء والضراء التى لامخرج منها • وما لذلك تشرع الأحكام العملية التي ينبغى أن تستقيم بها شئون العباد ومصالحهم ، إذ لايجوز أن يكون عبؤها فادحا من خلال تكليفاتها ، ولامضمونها عُتُوا مجافيا لرحمة فتح الله تعالى أبوابها للمؤمنين ، بل هونا وقواما، وهو ماعبر عنه ابن عابدين فى حاشيته [ رد المحتار على الدر المختار ] التى أورد فيها أن أبا حفص حين سئل عمن لها إمساك الولد وليس لها مسكن ، أفاد بأن على أبيهم سكناهما جميعا ، وهو مايعنى عند – بن عابدين – أن الصغار لايحتاجون إلى مسكن من أبيهم ، إذا كان لحاضنتهم مسكن تقيم فيه يأويها مع المحضونين ، ليكون انتقالهم معها أرفق بالجانبين ، وأوفق لمصالحهم ، ومن ثم ينبغي أن يكون عليه العمل

• وحيث إنه متى كان ماتقدم ، وكان ماقرره أبو حفص مماتقدم – وكذلك من خَرَّج عليه – لايعدو أن يكون اجتهادا ، وكان الاجتهاد فى المسائل الخلافية ممكنا عقلا ، ولازما ديانة ، ومفتوحا بالتالى ، فلا يصد اجتهاد اجتهادا ، ولايقابل اجتهاد على صعيد المسائل التى تنظم الاسرة بغيره ، إلا على ضوء أوضاعها وأعرافها ، وبما لايناقض كمال الشريعة ، أو يخل بروح منهاجها ؛ وكان ماذهب إليه البعض من أنه إذا اختار ولى الأمر رأيا فى المسائل الخلافية ، فإنه يترجح ، مردود بأن الترجيح عند الخيار بين أمرين ، لايكون إلا باتباع أيسرهما مالم يكن إثما ، فلا يشرع ولى الأمر حكما يضيق على الناس ، أو يرهقهم من أمرهم عسرا ، لتكون معيشتهم ضنكا وعِوَجا ، بل يتعين أن يكون بصيرا بشئونهم بما يصلحها ، فلا يظلمون شىئا ؛ وكان من المقرر أن سكنى صغار المطلق ضرورة ينبغى أن تقدر بقدرها ؛ وكان ثابتا كذلك أن من مقاصد الخلق جلب منافعهم ودفع المضار عنهم ، وأن صلاحهم فى تحصيل مقاصدهم ، فلا يكون بعضهم على بعض عِتِيا ، ولاتكون أفعالهم ضراوة فيما بينهم ؛ وكان حقا قوله عليه السلام [ مانهيتكم عنه فاجنتبوه ، وما أمرتكم به فآتوا منه ما استطعتم ] وكانت الحنيفية السمحة هى مدار الدعوة التى قام بتبليغها إلى الناس جميعهم [ وما ارسلناك إلا رحمة للعالمين ] ؛ وكان اقتضاء الصغار مسكنا من أبيهم – مع إمكان إيوائهم فى مسكن لحاضنتهم تسكنه فعلا – مؤجرا كان أم غير مؤجر – ليكون لهم مهادا ، ليس تعلقا بما يكون واجبا على أبيهم ، ولا اجتنابا من جهتهم لشر يتناهون عنه ، بل إعراضا عما ينبغى أن يكون عليه المؤمنون من المسامحة واللين ، فقد تعين ألا يكون دينهم إرهاقا لعلاقاتهم ببعض ، ولامقيما عوائق تتعقد دوربها وتنغلق مسالكهم إليها ، ليكون لهم مخرجا من حرجهم ، فلا يقترن – ظلما أو هضما – بما يأتون أو يدعون مصداقا لقوله تعالى [ مايريد الله ليجعل عليكم فى الدين من حرج ] [ وما جعل الله عليكم فى الدين من حرج] [يريد الله بكم اليسر ولا يريد بكم العسر ] [ يريد الله أن يخفف عنكم وخلق الإنسان ضعيفا ]
• متى كان ذلك ، وكان القرآن فصلا لاهزلا ، وكان اختصاص صغار المطلق من مطلقته – مع حاضنتهم – بمسكن الزوجية مع وجود مسكن لها تقيم فيه ، وهو مايقع بوجه خاص إذا لم تكن حاضنتهم هى المطلقة نفسها ، بل أمها أوأختها أو خالتها – يعنى أن حاضنتهم هذه – وقد تهيأ مسكن لها مع زوجها وأولادها أما ان تنقل هؤلاء معها إلى مسكن المحضونين نابذة مسكنها لأمر انعقد عليه عزمها ، وإما أن تتردد بين مسكنها ومسكنهم ، فلا تمنحهم كل اهتمامها، ولا توفرلحضانتهم متطلباتها من التعهد والصون والتقويم ، وإما أن تقيم مع محضونيها – من دون أسرتها – ليتصدع بنيانها • ولايعدو ذلك كله أن يكون عبثا توخى – دون مقتض – وعلى ماجاء بمضبطة مجلس الشعب – فرض قيود واقعية على الطلاق لايجوز شرعا•

وحيث إنه متى كان ماتقدم ، فقد تعين أن يكون النص المطعون فيه مقيدا، فلا يكون مسكن الزوجية مقرا للمحضونين ، إذا كان لحاضنتهم مسكن يأويهم ، تقيم هى فيه • وليس لازما أن يكون مملوكا لها ، ذلك أن حق الصغار فى السكنى ينتقل من مسكن أبيهم إلى مسكن حاضنتهم ، أيا كان شكل العلاقة القانونية التى ترتبط بها فى شأن هذه العين ، ودون إخلال بحقها فى أن تقتضى لها وللصغار أجر مسكن مناسب ، باعتباره من مؤنتهم • وحيث إن النص المطعون فيه – محدداً نطاقاً فى الحدود التى خلص إليها قضاء المحكمة الدستورية العليا على النحو المتقدم – لايعطل الحق فى الطلاق ، ذلك أنه كفل لصغار المطلق – وحاضنتهم – حقوقا تقتضيها الضرورة ، وبقدرها ، لتكون نفقتهم كافلة لمقوماتها ؛ لا تنتقص من مشتملاتها ، ولا يكون جريان آثارها وإنفاذ الحقوق المتعلقة بها متراخيا • ووقوعها فى الحدود التى يقتضيها الشرع ، ينفى تعويقها الطلاق ، أو إهدارها الحق فيه ، لأمرين : أولهما : أن الأصل فى الحقوق التى يأذن المشرع بممارستها، أو يبين أسسها؛ أنها تتكامل فيما بينها ولا تتآكل ، بل تعمل جميعها فى إطار وحدة عضوية تتلاقى توجهاتها ، وتتوافق مصالحها 0 ثانيهما : أن الطلاق كان دائما ملاذاً نهائيا للرجل ، ولايلجأ إليه إلا باعتباره بابا للرحمة فى مجال علاقة زوجية غدا صدعها غائراً عميقاً •
ولم يكن مطلقا بغيا من الرجل على المرأة لقوله تعالى : [ فإن أطعنكم فلا تبغوا عليهن سبيلاً ] فلا يكون الفراق بين الزوجين ظلما أو حمقا ، بل معروفا وانتصافا <> ولايسقط عن المطلق تبعاتها • وتلك هى الشريعة الإسلامية ، قوامها العدل والرحمة ، وجوهرها دعوة إلى البر والإحسان لاتتناهى • ومما يناقض وسطتيتها أن يكون الصغار ضحايا لنزق آبائهم ، يمنعونهم مايستحقون • وحيث إن ماقرره المدعى من أن المطلق – إذا ماكان مالكا قانونا لمسكن الزوجية – فإن اختصاص صغاره من مطلقته بهذا المسكن من دونه ، إنما يجرد ملكيته من بعض عناصرها ، إخلالاً بالحماية التى كفلها الدستور لها بالمادة 34 ، مردود : بأن الملكية فى إطار النظم الوضعية التى تزاوج بين الفردية وتدخل الدولة ، لم تعد حقا مطلقاً ، ولا هى عصية على التنظيم التشريعى • وليس لها من الحماية مايجاوز الانتفاع المشروع بعناصرها • ومن ثم ساغ تحميلها بالقيود التى تتطلبها وظيفتها الاجتماعية ، وهى وظيفة لايتحدد نطاقها من فراغ ، ولاتفرض نفسها تحكما ، بل تمليها طبيعة الأموال محل الملكية ، والأغراض التى ينبغى رصدها عليها ، محددة على ضوء واقع اجتماعى معين ، فى بيئة بذاتها لها توجهاتها ومقوماتها •
وفى إطار هذه الدائرة ، وتقيداً بتخومها ، يفاضل المشرع بين البدائل ، ويرجح على ضوء الموازنة التى يجريها ، مايراه من الصالح أجدر بالحماية ، وأولى بالرعاية وفقا لأحكام الدستور ، مستهديا فى ذلك بوجه خاص بالقيم التى تنحاز إليها الجماعة فى مرحلة بذاتها من مراحل تطورها ، وبمراعاة أن القيود التى يفرضها الدستور على حق الملكية للحد من إطلاقها، لاتعتبر مقصودة بذاتها ، بل غايتها خير الفرد والجماعة •
ولاتعارض الشريعة الإسلامية فى مبادئها الكلية ماتقدم • ذلك أن الأصل فيها أن الأموال جميعها مردها إلى الله تعالى ، أنشأها وبسطها ، وإليه معادها ومرجعها ، مستخلفا فيها عباده الذين عهد إليهم بعمارة الأرض ، وجعلهم مسئولين عما فى أيديهم من الأموال لايبددونها أو يستخدمونها إضراراً • يقول تعالى [ وأنفقوا مما جعلكم مستخلفين فيه ] • وليس ذلك إلا نهيا عن الولوغ بها فى الباطل • وتكليفاً لولى الأمر بأن يعمل على تنظيمها بما يحقق المقاصد الشرعية المتوخاه منها ، وهى مقاصد ينافيها أن يكون إنفاق الأموال وإدارتها عبثا أو إسرافا أو عدوانا، أو متخداً طرائق تناقض مصالح الجماعة أو تخل بحقوق للغير أولى بالاعتبار • وكان لولى الأمر بالتالى أن يعمل على دفع الضرر قدر الإمكان ، وأن يحول دون الإضرار إذا كان ثأرا محضا يزيد من الضرر ولايفيد إلا فى توسيع الدائرة التى يمتد إليها ، وأن يرد كذلك الضرر البين الفاحش • وحيث إنه متى كان ماتقدم ، وكان اختصاص صغار المطلق بمسكن الزوجية ، مقيدا بتراخيه فى أن يوفر لهم مسكنا مناسبا يكون بديلا عنه ، فإن استقلالهم به يغدو متصلا بنفقتهم ، مترتبا على الإخلال بإيفائها ، بعد أن غض أبوهم بصره عن إحياء صغاره ، ليكون استمرارهم فى شغل مسكن الزوجية ، عائدا فى مصدره المباشر إلى نص القانون ، وعلى ضوء الموازنة التى أجراها المشرع بين مصلحة المطلق فى أن يظل مقيماً بهذا المسكن من دون صغاره ، ومصلحتهم فى البقاء فيه من دونه ، مرجحا – فى نطاق سلطته التقديرية فى مجال تنظيم الحقوق – ثانيتهما ، باعتبار أن تفويتها يلحق بصغاره مضارا لاحد لها ، ولأن الأضرار حين تتزاحم ، فإن اختيار أهونها دفعا لأعظمها خطراً وأفدحها أثرا ، يكون لازما، وواقعا فيه نطاق الوظيفة الاجتماعية للملكية، التى يحدد ولى الأمر إطارها وتوجهاتها • وحيث إن إعمال الفقرة الثالثة من النص المطعون فيه – محدد إطاره على ضوء قضاء المحكمة الدستورية العليا – يفترض أن المطلق قد تراخى عن أن يعد مسكنا مناسبا لصغاره من مطلقته ،رغم قيام الدليل على أنهم لايملكون مالا حاضرا يدبرون منه سكناهم ، وليس لحاضنتهم مسكن تقيم فيه ويأويهم تبعا لها -فإن اختصاصهم -من دون أبيهم – بمسكن الزوجية ، يكون لازما •

وحيث إن البين من الأعمال التحضيرية لهذه الفقرة – حسبما تضمنتها مضبطة الجلسة الثامنة والتسعين لمجلس الشعب المعقودة فى أول يوليو سنة 1985 – أن حكمها لم يكن وارداً فى مشروع القانون المعروض بتعديل بعض أحكام قوانين الأحوال الشخصية ، وإنما اقترحها أحد أعضاء هذا المجلس تخييراً للحاضنة بين الاستقلال مع الصغار بمسكن الزوجية ، وبين أن يقدر القاضى لها وللمحضونين أجر مسكن مناسب ؛ وكان ذلك من المشرع بحسبان أنها قد تؤثر الانتقال مع الصغار إلى ذويها طلبا لملاذهم وعونهم ، وقد يكون لها مسكنها ويريحها أن تظل فيه ، بإفتراض أن انتقالها منه إلى مسكن الزوجية قد يؤذيها أو يرهقها ، وقد يروعها – بما يقوض سكينتها وصفاء نفسها- فيما إذا كان أهل المطلق أولو بأس شديد ، ، فلا تخلص – إزاء اضطرابها – لمحضونيها، ولاتمنحهم من اهتمامها مايستحقون ، ولاتعُينهم على قضاء حوائجهم بما يكفيها ؛ فإن اختيارها أحد هذين البديلين – مسكن الزوجية أو أجر مسكن مناسب للمحضونين ولها -لايكون مناقضا أحكام الدستور – ومن بينها مادته الثانية – باعتباره مقرراً لمصلحه لها إعتبارها ، وإهمالها يلحق الضرر بها وبمحضونيها •

فلهذه الأسباب
حكمت المحكمة بعدم دستورية المادة 18 مكررا ثالثا – المضافة بالقانون رقم 100 سنة 1985 بتعديل بعض أحكام قوانين الأحوال الشخصية – إلى المرسوم بقانون رقم 25 لسنة 1929 الخاص ببعض أحكام الأحوال الشخصية ، وذلك فيما نصت عليه وتضمنته من :-
أولا : إلزامها المطلق بتهيئة مسكن مناسب لصغاره من مطلقته وحاضنتهم ولو كان لهم مال حاضر يكفى لسكناهم ، أو كان لحاضنتهم مسكن تقيم فيه ، مؤجرا كان أم غير مؤجر •
ثانيا : تقييدها حق المطلق – إذا كان مسكن الزوجية مؤجراً – بأن يكون إعداده مسكنا مناسبا لصغاره من مطلقته وحاضنتهم ، واقعا خلال فتره زمنيه لايتعداها ، نهايتها عدة مطلقته•
وألزمت الحكومة المصروفات ومائة جنية مقابل أتعاب المحاماه

----------

